# Finding production & shipping outsourcer



## missmelora (Nov 7, 2007)

I have been trying to find a company to handle simple apparel printing and shipping. Our site is already set up in conjunction with our parent company and we basically are just looking to create an avenue for customers to purchase company apparel. Designs are created and while we have been piece-meal producing shirts for employees we are looking to expand via a "store" section on our site. 

So i'm thinking that it will be much easier for us to outsource the production and shipping to potential customers...this is not going to be our focus purely a side venture to pull in additional revenue. 

My problem lies in finding such a company. Cafe Press or similar sites will prevent us from keeping customers on our site and significantly cut into potential profits. 

Any ideas on how to search for such a company? I know they exist, but maybe I'm just not using the correct search terms to find them. While a fulfillment company may work, I would ideally like to have one company produce and ship and avoid printing x amount of every product in anticipation of sale and then pay warehousing costs. 

Ideas? search terms, company names, ect, anything.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> My problem lies in finding such a company. Cafe Press or similar sites will prevent us from keeping customers on our site and significantly cut into potential profits.


I think that may be the problem. You should definitely expect your profits to be cut into when you aren't doing all the work. You trade profit for convenience and less hassle.

I would take another look at the existing companies and see what options are out there. I know you can host your products on your site with CafePress. There are people doing that right now (software developers have made that eaiser). 

I think once you realize that the profits will definitely be lower since you're not doing all the printing, warehousing, etc, a lot more options will be open to you.


----------

